# Singende Angler vor Gericht....



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2015)

*Singende Angler vor Gericht....​*
Das hat nun nichts direkt mit Angeln zu tun - betrifft aber in dem Fall Angler...

"Fall" ist zudem in diesem Fall auch als juristischer "Fall" zu sehen...

Und ist so skurril, dass ich euch das nicht vorenthalten will...

http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...icht/-/id=1652/did=15755832/nid=1652/1vrxlv3/

Eine Anwohnerin beim Angelsportverein in Kandel verklagt deren Mitglieder, weil sie angeblich zu laut Volkslieder singen (Veganerin?). 

Der Streit wird wohl am Verwaltungsgericht in Neustadt verhandelt..

Mitglieder des Angelsportvereins Kandel trafen sich einmal in der Woche zum gemeinsamen Volksliedersingen. 

Das wäre laut der Anwohnerin nicht von der Baugenehmigung gedeckt. 

Dass dazu noch auf dem Gelände des Vereines wohl Partys und Stammtische geben würde, will sie auch verbieten lassen.

Hauptsache, die Juristen haben Arbeit....................
#d#d#d

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Vanner (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Singende Angler vor Gericht....*

Manche Leute haben echt einen an der Klatsche.#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Singende Angler vor Gericht....*

Naja, besser sie wollen das Singen verbieten lassen als das Angeln - da bleibt echt nur Sarkasmus......
:q:q:q


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Singende Angler vor Gericht....*

Das leidige Thema von Klagen gegen angebliche Lärmbelästigung ist eine unendliche Geschichte und hat wenig mit Angeln zu tun.

Im Nachbardorf klagt gerade ein Zugezogener gegen einen benachbarten Bauern wegen des Muhens der Kühe. Kein Witz!

Und eine ältere Dame hat die Polizei gerufen, weil die Grundschüler an der Bushaltestelle ihre Schulranzen am Rand des Fahrradweges in einer Reihe aufgestellt haben und sie da ein Unfallrisiko sieht. ;+

Nicht nur die Römer spinnen manchmal ...


----------



## Vanner (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Singende Angler vor Gericht....*

Da hast du natürlich Recht. Aber wer weiß was von Der als nächsten kommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Singende Angler vor Gericht....*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das leidige Thema von Klagen gegen angebliche Lärmbelästigung ist eine unendliche Geschichte und hat wenig mit Angeln zu tun.
> 
> Im Nachbardorf klagt gerade ein Zugezogener gegen einen benachbarten Bauern wegen des Muhens der Kühe. Kein Witz!


Da das hier ein Anglerforum ist, interessierts hier aber nur, da eben Angler betroffen sind, und das habe ich genauso geschrieben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Singende Angler vor Gericht....​*
> Das hat nun nichts direkt mit Angeln zu tun - betrifft aber in dem Fall Angler...


----------



## A-tom-2 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Singende Angler vor Gericht....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, besser sie wollen das Singen verbieten lassen als das Angeln - da bleibt echt nur Sarkasmus......
> :q:q:q


Ersteres fällt evtl. unter Tierquälerei - wir haben sie ja noch nicht singen hören ...|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Singende Angler vor Gericht....*

grins - der war gut ;-)))))


----------



## schlotterschätt (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Singende Angler vor Gericht....*

Sollte von der Truppe, vorher gut einstudiert, vor Gericht freudig geschmettert werden.......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFbFiojBmk8


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Singende Angler vor Gericht....*

Klasse!
#6#6#6


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Singende Angler vor Gericht....*

Wollen wir nicht einen "Anglerboard-Männergesangsverein" gründen und regelmäßig mit den geklagten Kollegen am Vereinsheim einen Sängerwettstreit austragen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Singende Angler vor Gericht....*

Hat was - aber mich haste noch nicht - äääh - "singen" gehört ;-)))


----------



## _Pipo_ (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Singende Angler vor Gericht....*

Es ist doch immer wieder schön, womit sich deutsche Gerichte beschäftigen dürfen.

Aber solange es Lärm ist und nicht "Licht"....in der Gegend hier wurden Häuser neben einem Fußballplatz gebaut, der über eine Flutlichtanlage verfügt (bevor die Häuser gebaut wurden), die gelegentlich Abends eingeschaltet wurde.
Die Anwohner haben geklagt und das Gericht entschied zu Gunsten der Kläger.

Ich hoffe mal für die, dass sie jetzt nicht noch zu laut Kicken


----------



## Franky (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Singende Angler vor Gericht....*

Vielleicht sollten die Umsteigen oder sich Verstärkung holen...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oVhuWyJMYw
:q


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Singende Angler vor Gericht....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hat was - aber mich haste noch nicht - äääh - "singen" gehört ;-)))



Bei meinem Metzger-Sopran fliehen die Zugvögel und Kinder fangen an zu weinen. Besser bist du sicher auch nicht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Singende Angler vor Gericht....*



Andal schrieb:


> Bei meinem Metzger-Sopran fliehen die Zugvögel und Kinder fangen an zu weinen. Besser bist du sicher auch nicht!


Würd ich drauf wetten ....
:q:q


----------



## Josera (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Singende Angler vor Gericht....*

Kann ich nachvollziehen....


----------



## ernie1973 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Singende Angler vor Gericht....*

Geile Story!

Leute - wenn ihr in der Nähe wohnt, dann geht zur mündlichen Verhandlung!

Das könnte lustig werden....

In einem meiner besten "Fälle", der *niemals* vor Gericht hätte enden sollen, wohnten zwei Bauern nebeneinander, die Dauer-Streit hatten - als dann der eine Bauer eine Kuh nach der Frau seines Nachbarn benannte und deren Namen in LILA Buchstaben groß auf die Kuh schrieb, wurden zunächst Kohlköpfe in Garten des anderen beschossen und es endete ernsthaft in einer Klage auf Unterlassung.

Diese Verhandlung wäre etwas für RTL gewesen.

Manchmal ist das Leben besser als jede TV Show.

Schlimm ist es nur, wenn man als Praktikant im Studium dann den "Fall" für seinen ausbildenden Anwalt betreuen soll und ernst bleiben muß, wenn der barzahlende "gute" Mandant kommt mit solchen Stories....

Der muß sich ja ernstgenommen fühlen, weil er gut und cash zahlt....

lol

Petri & danke für diese Story!

Ruft Erinnerungen wach bei mir, über Gerichtsverfahren, die es eigentlich nicht geben sollte...


Ernie


----------



## Norbi (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Singende Angler vor Gericht....*

Das ist der Hammer singende Angler werden vor Gericht gezerrt,
und der Wendler hat nen Freibrief,ich finde es ungerecht.:c:c


----------



## Lommel (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Singende Angler vor Gericht....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> In einem meiner besten "Fälle", der *niemals* vor Gericht hätte enden sollen, wohnten zwei Bauern nebeneinander, die Dauer-Streit hatten - als dann der eine Bauer eine Kuh nach der Frau seines Nachbarn benannte und deren Namen in LILA Buchstaben groß auf die Kuh schrieb, wurden zunächst Kohlköpfe in Garten des anderen beschossen und es endete ernsthaft in einer Klage auf Unterlassung.
> Ernie



Herrlich, ich habe gerade Tränen gelacht. :q


----------



## jigga1986 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Singende Angler vor Gericht....*

Man muss ja die Rechtschutzversicherung irgendwie nurzen


----------



## ernie1973 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Singende Angler vor Gericht....*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Man muss ja die Rechtschutzversicherung irgendwie nurzen



...vermutlich zahlt die Dame in dem Angler Fall erstmal selber - die wenigsten haben einen solchen Verwaltungsrechtsschutz bei "Nachbar-Streß" mit in ihren Verträgen!

Die geht ja anscheinend baurechtlich vorm Verwaltungsgericht dagegen vor - abwarten - sie kann auch zivilrechtlich schneller und leichter ´ne Unterlassung hinkriegen (was eine "normale" Rechtschutz eher zahlt) - aber das muss man ihr ja nicht sagen! 



Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Singende Angler vor Gericht....*



Lommel schrieb:


> Herrlich, ich habe gerade Tränen gelacht. :q




...wir auch alle in der Kanzlei - aber erst, wenn der Mandant durch die Tür war!!!

Denen war ihr "Kleinkrieg" todernst!!!

Ernie


----------



## Pupser (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Singende Angler vor Gericht....*

Haben Sie dann wirklich alles komplett selbst gesungen, oder haben Sie sich vieleicht beim Singen helfen lassen?
Hatten Sie denn überhaupt genug Luft um die ganze Zeit selbst zu singen? Bilder der Sänger könnten evtl. zur (Ver-)Beurteilung weiterhelfen.
Möglicherweise haben sie ja garnicht die Statur, daß man ihnen das alleinige Absingen eines Volksliedes in vollem Umfang aller Strophen und der kpl. Dauer zutrauen würde.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß die einen Gesangsguide hatten, der ihnen da unter die Stimmbänder gegriffen hat.
|jump:


----------



## Franky (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Singende Angler vor Gericht....*

Hast Du das jetzt selbst geschrieben oder hast Du die Eingabehilfe genutzt??? :q

@ Ernie: ich will gar nicht wissen, was Anwälte im "Giftschrank" alles horten... :q:q:q:q

Aber mal im Ernst - eine Baugenehmigung hat nie den Zweck eine musikalische Darbietung zu unterbinden oder zu erlauben... Aber die Dame scheint zu viel Geld zu haben und soll es demnach gerne aus dem Fenster werfen. Gerne auch neben meine lila Kuh mit den Kohlköppen...


----------



## ernie1973 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Singende Angler vor Gericht....*

Naja - evtl. erblickt sie in der Nutzung eine Art und Weise der Nutzung, die mit dem Baurecht & Immisionsschutz nach dem Bebauungsplan auf dem Flurstück in diesem Gebiet blabla nicht vereinbar ist.

Keine Ahnung, warum sie überhaupt auf die baurechtliche Schiene geht - aber evtl. ist sie auch solvente Barzahlerin - dann schleppt man als Anwalt nach erfolgtem Hinweis auf´s Prozeßrisiko auch mal Grütze zum Gericht!

Vielleicht auch zum Verwaltungsgericht und zum Amtsgericht parallel - gibt Geld...

Die Richter können das bei solchen Nachbargeschichten zumeist einordnen - weisen die Klage dann nach vielen wohlgemeinten Hinweisen ab - und alle sind froh & im besten Fall sind manche danach auch etwas wohlhabender...

Ernie

PS:

Alleine aus meiner Zeit als Referendar habe ich schon einen vollen Giftschrank an "best of" Sachen, die einem kaum einer glaubt, der nicht dabei war...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Singende Angler vor Gericht....*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, warum sie überhaupt auf die baurechtliche Schiene geht


Naja, vor Gericht und auf hoher See ist man in Gottes Hand - wär ja nicht das erste "seltsame" Urteil deutscher Gerichte....

Ich hoffe ,die Zeitung berichtet wieder, damit wir das mitkriegen..


----------



## ernie1973 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Singende Angler vor Gericht....*

Bin gespannt und verfolge das mit Interesse!

Danke für den link!

Ernie


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Singende Angler vor Gericht....*

Irgendwie lustig die genannten Beispiele, zeigt aber leider auch wie "dümmlich" sich die Gesellschaft entwickelt in Deutschland...


----------



## Trollwut (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Singende Angler vor Gericht....*

Hatte ich auch mal ähnlich, nur nicht vor Gericht.
Zugezogene Nachbarn 300m!!! weiter, haben sich beschwert, dass ich nachmittags zu laut Musik hören würde. In einem 400-Leute Kaff. Deren Kinder rannten aber Sonntag morgens um 7 schreiend durch die Straße. Deren Beschwerde ignoriert und Musik wirklich voll aufgeballert, wenn deren Kinder wieder frühmorgens loslegten brachte dann Ruhe.

Und singende Angler - was läuft bei der Frau bloß verkehrt?


----------



## wusel345 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Singende Angler vor Gericht....*

Ja wo kommen wir denn da hin, wenn Angler singen und dann auch noch Volkslieder. |bigeyes

In dem Haus, in dem sie wohnt möchte ich nicht leben. Da ist flüstern angesagt, laufen nur in Filzpantoffeln und Fernsehen und Radio nur über Kopfhörer und wehe, es hustet jemand. Dann gibts sofort eine Klage wegen Lärmbelästigung. Die Leute haben doch Langeweile!


----------



## phirania (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Singende Angler vor Gericht....*

Oder schlecht Befriedigt....
Gibt es eigendlich Singende Dildos.?

http://www.google.de/url?url=http:/...EQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNGZTGsDFc-LDteFDtKUqXZ6Pkxokg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Singende Angler vor Gericht....*

Also verboten sind einige Lieder,
siehe z.B. hier:
http://www.paritaet.org/via/service/info/parole.htm

Das wird aber hier kaum der Fall sein, und daher ist das singen anderer Lieder auch nicht verboten, wie z.B. das beliebte "In einem Bächlein helle (Die Forelle)"
Schlecht singen ist nun auch kein Straftatbestand, denkt vielleicht mal jemand und wünscht sich das, aber ist eben so. 
Und wenn, müßte der Musikunterricht sofort abgeschafft und die Schulen geschlossen werden. 

Vielleicht sollte man unbefriedigte Zimtzicken unter Strafe (aller betreffenden verantwortlichen bzw. untätigen) stellen, dann würde sich sowas von alleine erledigen! :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Singende Angler vor Gericht....*

Interessant wäre schon wie jemand dann denkt, wenn er oder sie sich diese Forellen-Drogen alle reingezogen haben :m 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NXij59bROo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgfW_T7WoxI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iw3mugVrvXE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSkHijRAlZo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ad2MUm0dQjc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDRWqlfd9Qs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3uDwq_TQos


----------

